# Proline holeshot truck tire



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

Very newbish question but I have to ask anyway.

I just received a tire lot and I'm not as familiar with proline's holeshots. Is there a way to ID the tire as the previous owner didn't label the compound.

The tires have 2 different markings on them

Set A:The text is larger on this tire than set B. Also, the T is in quotes as shown, Set B doesn't have quotes around the T/


> PRO-LINE PRO 192 HOLESHOT "T"


Set B:



> PRO-LINE #8192 HOLESHOT T


waiting for a busted up ankle to heal and this is how I kill my time.. lol.

The tires are in great shape so regardless of which is which they'll both get tested and simply if one works better so be it. If there's a way to tell for sure lmk..

Thanks


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Yes, the 8192 is the part number. All of their tires are listed on their website with part number. They are both the same tire there was just a change in the mold is all.

http://www.prolineracing.com


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

the part number for holeshot's starts with 8192 but then there is a -01, -02, or --12 for M2, M3, & R# respectively. no way to tell which compound by the tire?


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

If you have experience with the tires you can tell which compound they are by feel. 
Chances are they are M3's because the R3's aren't nearly as popular.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

gotcha.. sounds good. They do all feel the same. I'll give em' a spin and have some fun.


Thanks


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

clean them up with some simple green, and a good brush, and you can really feel their rubber.. ;-) and make them spanking clean.. (to pass some time)...


----------

